
As legacy media cuts back on FOIA, digital-only news outlets step in - aaronbrethorst
http://www.cjr.org/first_person/foia_requests_down_legacy.php
======
Amorymeltzer
Leading the way is, surprisingly, Buzzfeed. They plan on doing A/B testing on
their FOIA requests, and releasing their own report calling out offending
agencies. This will be welcome information.

